
More Gyms Are Tapping into Pedaling for Power...and also for Profit - Anon84
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/12/more-gyms-go-for-pedal-power.php
======
khafra
If the additional energy gained over the lifetime of the equipment outweighs
the additional energy required to build in a generator, and the copper, rare
earth magnets, etc. built in couldn't be put to better use anywhere else,
that's a marvelous idea. Otherwise it's a feel-good placebo.

